# Colico Comer See, Tourenvorschläge



## pizzamaennle (9. März 2009)

Servus Bike-Gemeinde,

ein paar Kumpels und ich sind über Ostern am ComerSee in Colico.

Gibt es da unten ein paar Must-Do´s?
Bzw. eher gesagt Must-Bike?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch ein paar Tips wo man die beste Pasta bekommt. Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MATTESM (10. März 2009)

servus,
ich hatte dieses jahr in einer gruppe einen passionierten biker aus "dem schönsten dorf der welt". so nannte er seine heimat colico. aufgrund dieser arroganz habe ich ihn mal angepinnt und um tipps für dich gebeten... 

hier in original: 
Ciao Mathias, ecco alcune mie considerazioni da trasmettere agli amici forumendoli tedeschi.

Pasqua cade il 11/12/13 Aprile. Oggi a Colico la neve arriva ancora 800/1000 m di quota. A 1500 m. ci sono ancora 2 metri di neve sui versanti nord e circa 1/1,5 m sui versanti sud. 

ostern fällt dieses jahr auf 11 - 13 april. derzeit reicht der schnee noch bis auf 800/1000 meter runter, auf 1500m hats noch 2 meter schnee auf nord und immerhin einen guten meter auf südseiten. 

Se fa bel tempo (speriamo),si possono fare percorsi brevi come Alpe Rossa (q. 1100), Rusico (q. 800), ma sicuramente il più bello da fare (in estate) è il giro attorno al Monte Legnone (2609m di q) per circa 2500 m. di dislivello di salite impegnative e discese più che adrenaliniche!!. 
wenn es schön werden sollte kann man sicherlich kürzere touren in angriff nehmen wie "Alpe Rossa (1100m), oder Rusico (800m). der schönste trail den mann im sommer hier unbedingt machen sollte ist eine tour zum Monte Legnone, da kommen 2500höhemeter zusammen mit herrlichen abfahrten. (adrenaliniche muss man wohl nicht übersetzen)

Per Pasqua, forse è fattibile il Legnoncino (q.1700) itinerario completo e panoramico (credo anche Giorgio, sia d'accordo), che prevede una salita di circa 1500 m. (allungabile fino a 2000m).

vielleicht kann man ostern ebreits eine sehr asusichtsreiche tour machen, heißt Legnoncino (bis 1700m hoch), da kommt man auf 1500höhenmeter mit diversen varianten auch auf 2000hm. 

Sul Lago di Como (sponda occidentale e orientale), a max 30 km da Colico, ci sono altri itinerari molto panoramici e tecnici (Sant'Amate sopra Menaggio, Monte Galbiga sopra Tremezzo, Triangolo Lariano da Como a Bellagio, Ortanella sopra Varenna, ecc.), 

weitere schöne touren am comer see und max 30 km von colico entfernt: Sant'Amate sopra Menaggio, Monte Galbiga sopra Tremezzo, Triangolo Lariano da Como a Bellagio, Ortanella sopra Varenna, etc. 

però rimane sempre l'incognita neve... was bleibt ist halt dieses jahr die unsicherheit in sachen schnee....

Per il mangiare consiglio:  und hier die essenstipps... 

Pizza:
PERBACCO Colico (LC). VIA MAZZINI, 10. tel: 0341 930459 
HOTEL RISI www.hotelrisi.it
ONTANO www.ontano.net

Pasta:
Agriturismo EL MERCANTE. COLICO, VIA LAGHETTO 45 tel. 0341930257
PERBACCO Colico (LC). VIA MAZZINI, 10. tel: 0341 930459 
HOTEL RISI www.hotelrisi.it

Piatti valtellinesi (meglio prenotare) come polenta taragna, sciatt, pizzoccheri, ecc (= typische einheimische Küche  ->  besser reservieren...)
Trattoria la colomba. Via Fontanedo, 43. Colico (LC) 

Fisch: Piatti tipici del lago (meglio prenotare) riso coi filetti di pesce persico, missultin, agoni in carpione
Trattoria Ruffino Via Venini 22013 Domaso Tel.: (+39) 034495184

Übernachten: 
Per dormire:
Camping: campeggio Piona Via Nazionale sud, 60 23823 - Piona, Colico (LC) - Campin El Logasc http://www.logasc.com/ 
Hotel: www.hotelrisi.it ; http://www.villacolico.it/ www.concazzurra.com



reicht das erst mal?????   


..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizzamaennle (11. März 2009)

Servus Mattesm,
vielen Dank für die tollen Infos.
vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein Frühlings/Sommer hoch,
das jeden Schnee zum schmelsen bringt 

für weitere Tips bin ich natürlich ebenfalls dankbar 

Gruß Simon


----------



## starlit (13. März 2009)

Hallo Simon,

für die Runden am Legnoncino und am Monte Galbiga könnte es an Ostern noch etwas zu früh sein, aber es gibt eine Menge Touren rund um den See, die dann  schon gehen. Mit Colico hast du einen guten Standort gewählt, von dem du etliche Touren am Nordende des Sees ohne Auto erreichen kannst. 

Mit der Orientierung und dem Tourenfinden gibt es bald keine Probleme mehr. Anfang April erscheint im Bergverlag Rother der erste Mountainbikeführer für den Comer See mit 30 Touren rund um den See inklusive GPS-Tracks. 

Viel Spaß auf den schönen Trails am Comer See!


----------



## grothauu (16. März 2009)

Ich werde im Sommer da sein. Lass was hören, wie es bei dir war.
Uli


----------



## clemson (15. April 2009)

Comer See Ostern 2009

Monte Muggio Tour







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Carsten (16. April 2009)

Servus

schau mal oben im Thread unter Bücher. Es gibt ganz neu einen Bikeguide, da sind 30 interessante Touren drin.
Ansonsten kannst Du Dir bei http://www.bike-freeride.de unter dem Suchwort Comer See was runter laden.
Viel Spaß


----------



## marco (16. April 2009)

ganz neu:






http://www.rother.de/index.htm


----------



## clemson (16. April 2009)

ganz neu und schon bestellt...leider erst nach ostern...aber die monte muggio tour bin ich ja schon gefahren...und das hat auf alle fälle lust auf mehr gemacht....


----------



## Hacklschorsch (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo ,
ich werde wohl Ende August/Anfang September mit Freundin die Region um den Comer See erkunden, hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps bezüglich Campingplatz, Touren und Trails bis max. S3 (Shuttle oder Gondel ok, aber kein Muss), Restaurants im Norden des Sees?
Vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile einen guten (aktuellen) MTB-Tourenband???
Danke im Voraus
Greetz Jens


----------



## clemson (19. Mai 2015)

2te Auflage 2013. 

https://www.rother.de/rother-rad-%20und%20mountainbike-f%FChrer-comer%20see-5020.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe, es steinigt mich nun niemand wegen Eigenwerbung. Habe aber die Region umfangreich erkundet, was hier eingeflossen ist.
http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/LaFiorida/index.php
Wer mal was anderes als Gardasee sehen will, kommt am Comer See voll auf seine Kosten.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (20. Mai 2015)

Kennt jemand von Euch diesen Führer -> http://www.amazon.de/dp/8896634954 ?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (20. Mai 2015)

transalbi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es steinigt mich nun niemand wegen Eigenwerbung. Habe aber die Region umfangreich erkundet, was hier eingeflossen ist.
> http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/LaFiorida/index.php
> Wer mal was anderes als Gardasee sehen will, kommt am Comer See voll auf seine Kosten.


Die Touren und der Führer sehen sehr vielversprechend aus 
Schade nur, dass ein ganzes Teilgebiet (uns somit 7 der 26 Touren) mit dem Alta Rezia Führer identisch ist.
Eventuell wäre für Interessenten an beiden Büchern eine Art Set-Angebot "La Fiorida + Alte Rezia" sinnvoll?


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Mai 2015)

transalbi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es steinigt mich nun niemand wegen Eigenwerbung. Habe aber die Region umfangreich erkundet, was hier eingeflossen ist.
> http://www.gps-bikeguide.com/LaFiorida/index.php
> Wer mal was anderes als Gardasee sehen will, kommt am Comer See voll auf seine Kosten.


Danke, kommt keinen Tag zu frueh!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (20. Mai 2015)

Danke für die guten Tipps. Gibts zufällig noch einen Campingplatz-Tipp im Norden? 
Gruss Jens


----------



## Seppel_IBC (20. Mai 2015)

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Domaso auf dem CP NorthWind und waren recht zufrieden - ich weiss aber nicht, ob Dir das nördlich genug ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (21. Mai 2015)

Hab hier auch mal einen Thread gestartet, könnt gerne auch eure Infos, Touren, Rezensionen etc. hier posten ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lago-di-como-comer-see.700566/


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2015)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von Euch diesen Führer -> http://www.amazon.de/dp/8896634954 ?


Servus 
Habe ich hier liegen. Viele Touren im Süden glaube ich. Schau mal auf meine Homepage,  dort habe ich das Buch vorgestellt


----------

